# snails



## Reding E (Sep 20, 2010)

I had very small snails in the leuk viv which has been set up for 1 year and have had lots of eggs and finally got better at raising them from eggs to frogs, but tonight I checked the coconut hut and the dish had eggs but there were about a dozen small snails eating the eggs!! I had another clutch of eggs on a plant leaf so I pulled those out.

Anyone have this problem and what did you do to fix it?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Putting a piece d lettuce in the viv will attract the snails. The next day pull it out and throw it away and put a new piece in. Keep repeating this process until the majority of snails are gone. This has worked well for me, but sadly once you have snails, and pretty hard to get rid of them completely.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Putting a piece d lettuce in the viv will attract the snails. The next day pull it out and throw it away and put a new piece in. Keep repeating this process until the majority of snails are gone. This has worked well for me, but sadly once you have snails, and pretty hard to get rid of them completely.


i had to agree with Heatfreak, 
One of my tank got infested with tiny snail, i think they probably hitch hiked form the java moss i use to carpet my ground.
I end up taking down the tank to get rid of it.
and they reproduce fast


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I put in a piece of lettuce in my viv last night after reading this, and WOW, I was able to wipe out a large population of them. I'll see a few snails in my tank here and there, but had no clue there were that many. This trick really works.


----------



## Darmon (Feb 25, 2009)

I have never managed to wipe out all the snails in one of my vivs, but you can significantly reduce the population. I put a tiny cap full of beer in my viv at night with tad food in it. The smell lures a lot of them in and they drown in it and i also go in with a flashlight and pick them out because they seem to be the most active at night. Good luck


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep the lettuce trick works pretty well. I've never heard of the beer trick, I'll have to try that. I have a question, if I use a piece of wood that was in a snail infected tank, would that transfer to my new tank that the wood goes into?


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Yep the lettuce trick works pretty well. I've never heard of the beer trick, I'll have to try that. I have a question, if I use a piece of wood that was in a snail infected tank, would that transfer to my new tank that the wood goes into?


It definitely could, considering that eggs could be on it. Bake that wood, man! (Or however you choose to "disinfect"


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Darn.. It was a tiki wood statue with creeping fig all over it, it was awesome! Lol


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Putting a piece d lettuce in the viv will attract the snails. The next day pull it out and throw it away and put a new piece in. Keep repeating this process until the majority of snails are gone. This has worked well for me, but sadly once you have snails, and pretty hard to get rid of them completely.


I did this test this morning as I was throwing out some wilted lettuce. Came back a few hours later and BAM, found little slugs on the pieces of lettuce!!! Thanks for the great advice!!!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

lettuce, cucumbers and beer have all worked for me in the past. I personally prefer the beer method because the invaders drown in the beer before they can escape....


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Good advice i had a problem in one of my vivs and i used the beer method and it did the trick.


----------



## jsh21 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have also had a tank with a slug problem. I used a combination of the beer, lettuce, and nightly inspection methods with great success (no more slugs). I found that in order to get rid of them I had to repeat the process many times over the span of a month or so. My first couple tries to get rid of them only lasted a week or so and the slugs would repopulate as soon as I stopped.


----------



## Goji (Oct 14, 2010)

I found out yesterday that my tank is infested with the slimy little bastards. I put some lettuce in today we will see how it works...I hope for the best. But, beer....isn't it harmful to the frogs????? My pair is really nosy, they have to check out everything. I would be afraid that they would be all over it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I use a variation of the beer method. I drink the beer while putting lettuce in the viv!


----------



## Goji (Oct 14, 2010)

Sure thing....the lettuce worked!!!!! And I found a cluster of 7 eggs today . What a great day.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats on the eggs!! Just make sure you keep fresh lettuce in there for awhile. I saw little tiny snails slime on my eggs (unfortunately the eggs went bad-first batch from young leucs) until I got control of them.


----------

